# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Διακόσμηση Νο2018

## Spark

βλέπετε ενα δεντράκι με led που έκανα για διακόσμηση γραφείου, ειναι το γουρι για το 2018,
για την απλή κατασκευή, χρησιμοποιησα 9 λαμπακια LED RGB (μπλε δεν άναψα),
κύκλωμα ανόρθωσης με πυκνωτές κ διόδους και πηνίο συλλέκτη.
η τροφοδοσία ειναι ασύρματη, βλέπετε το πηνίο Τεσλα δίπλα που του στέλνει ενέργεια
και αλλες κατασκευές οπως την τραμπάλα μαγνητικής κίνησης
τέλος το κάψιμο του 2017 με υψηλή τάση...

οι κατασκευές μου ειναι διαθέσιμες στο High Voltage Club στην Αθήνα, προσφέρω σχέδια, οδηγίες, δώρα, θετική ενέργεια
και ευχές το νέο έτος 2018 να εχουμε Υγεία, Τύχη και Χαρά.

----------

Lord Vek (26-12-17)

----------

